# Huge breakthrough in Pelvic Floor Weakness



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, all. I've been doing mainly one exercise lately, it's the pelvic floor squat. With this, my anus is closed tight when relaxed for long periods, and I would like to share this exercise. Still need to work on lg, but with this, I may as well be able to hold flatulence.

*Exercise: Pelvic Floor Squat*

*1) Put your hands on a table or something to hold you up.*

*2) Get ready to do 4 things: *

2a) Inhale while descending

2b) tighten abs while descending

2c) descend

2d) do not hold your breath

*3) When going up do 3 things*

3a) Exhale slowly

3b) loosen abs

3c) use the table or platform to rise up

I'm doing this for 3 days, 2 times a day, more than 100 repetitions with rest and I feel a big difference, along with transcutaneous sacral stimulation with the TENS machine but i feel this is more efficient.

Good luck, all!


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I forgot to mention, good posture is necessary to relieve pressure on the pelvic floor muscles.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Exactly . And be smell free like Mariano and me
Also horse ride if you can


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Just a quick question in relation to the exercise, what do you mean put your hands on something to hold you up, are you relying on upper body strength primarily to move you up and down? Or are you using your legs entirely and just your arms to guide yourself and not fall over, thanks.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

You're using the platform or table and your legs to push yourself back up.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good to hear. Keep us updated how it works. 
I am getting small hemmorhoids if I do deep squats more than 20


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Are they thrombosed? How do they look like?


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Its been near 2 weeks since you guys started this exercise regimen, any updates for the rest of us? Thanks!


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Two weeks is not enough but there's been improvement in holding gas.


----------

